# looking for stairs



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere in the course of browsing I came across a website that offered staircases for sale. I can't remember the exact scale--I think it was towards the 1:20 end. Does anyone know where I saw this, or where I could find a source for premade, weather resistant staircases?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastruct has some if you want to look on there website, they have some that curl also. 

tom h


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Lownote 
I have made a couple for people for or local club members. How fancy do you want, and how tall do you want, do you want a landing at the top, do you want hand rail on both sides or one side, second floor door on left or right. Made out of styrene, white, will draw a 3D picture for you. 
All cut on a laser machine, so no round post, I can get the cad drawings of the railings I have and post them here or Email them to you if you are interested, cost 15-25 dollars depends on style. 
Dennis


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Denray I had no idea--that would be great, but I found a reasonable set on ebay and ordered that. I'll keep it in mind though, because we have a problematic area we have to deal with


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Lownote, at the Big Train Show, a booth called "The Tool Man," but doing business as ??? was selling laser-cut stairs for $20. They were in a sealed pouch and labeled for an outfit that advertises in one of the model railroad mags. Unfortunately, I couldn't find the ad in a hurry, but if I come across it, I'll let you know. I was all set to buy a set, but the guy minding the store said the boss was in the restroom and to come back later. I walked around, and when I came back, I stood there and stood there while the boss and a happy merryworker shot the breeze. At this point, reality set in and I said to myself, "#%@* it, I don't need those stairs that bad." See how impulse buying works? Ya either buy it while the urge strikes or ya don't. Maybe one of the gang who was at the show will think of the name of the stair company before I find their add.


----------



## Bob Kelley (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden-Texture has them in redwood... 2 stringers and 12 treads for around ten bucks plus shipping along with a couple hundred other scratch builder items at www.gardentexture.com


----------



## TTrigg (Jun 7, 2008)

Oak Ridge Hobbies has a faily nice one for $16. 











http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/g_scale/g_141a.html


----------

